# Banded Dog Ramp



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

Anyone have or have seen the Banded Dog Ramp? I have the Edge Boat Dog Ladder and not a big fan and thinking about trying the Banded Ramp.
Thanks
Tim


----------



## Ryan M (Feb 6, 2010)

Banded ramp fits terrible. Seems way too steep for me. When they show it on the box it looks almost like a double duty retriever stand/ boat ramp but once i put it together its almost straight up and down in the water. I tried all the adjustments. I have a 1650 jon boat. The instructions dont explain how its supposed to be mounted either. I really like the idea/concept of the ramp but i may have to drill holes and make it the way i want it.


----------



## Ryan M (Feb 6, 2010)

Ramp never fit on my boat. How u can design a ramp for duck hunters that doesnt fit a 16 foot lowe jon boat i dunno... Then to make matters worse. It literally broke after two climbs from a 50lb lab. Tried contacting the company for help originally for the fitting issue and got no help. I told the guy it broke and he accused me of using it out of the water which i did not and then the guy told me to take it back to cabelas. Thanks a lot!


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

I thought it would work great on my canoe with out riggers but the support arms are way too long so I have to make a stop at the metal shop to correct the issue. Plus I am not sure how well the hinges will fare before you buy it take it out of the box and look at the hinges to make sure they line up


----------

